# Rahmen Vortrieb Hardtail Pro Disc/Canti Modell 2010 schwarz 17



## Daxi (5. April 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Vortrieb-Hardtai...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4158476959


----------

